# 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded



## MINT 1.8T (May 27, 2004)

I dont know whats going on here. but my boost falls from 21 to like 12 psi sometimes holds 15psi. and I am getting this code. 
17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded
P1555 - 35-10 - - - Intermittentu


----------



## MINT 1.8T (May 27, 2004)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (MINT 1.8T)*

bump


----------



## MINT 1.8T (May 27, 2004)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (MINT 1.8T)*

Someone must of had this problem...


----------



## SanchezGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

A little slower than MK3 over here. Search for N75. 
The fact that there's 2 pages of recent "FS" threads leads me to believe it's a good place to start.


----------



## eagleawd (May 14, 2006)

I fixed one like this, loosen one full turn the nut on the wastegate rod. You get too much boost too fast and the ecu goes to limp mode.


----------



## MINT 1.8T (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (eagleawd)*

but th wastgate has never been touched... OEM setting


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (MINT 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT 1.8T* »_Someone must of had this problem...

Checking our WIKI would have helped in the 1st place instead of continously bumping this thread....








http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05461


----------



## mesuky22 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (MINT 1.8T)*

i have the same problem, mine is becuase i run a MBC. its not worth the few extra psi when all of sudden you give it juice and u make no boost since ur in limp mode.


----------



## MINT 1.8T (May 27, 2004)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (mesuky22)*

any others with this problem.?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (MINT 1.8T)*

If you are JUST looking for people who have experienced this issue use the search function, if you are looking for a solution read the WIKI entry linked above, get a repair manual and fix it instead of bumping your thread that will never solve your issue.


----------



## MoonltMasquerade (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded (MINT 1.8T)*

ok charge pressure exceeded means that either your wastegate is sticking or you have a vacuum leak going to your wastegate. Get under your car and look at the vacuum line that goes to your wastegate solenoid. The line usually breaks right after the nipple for the solenoid. While you are down there check to make sure that your wastegate will hold pressure with a pressure tester, i.e. mityvac, and will actually move... obviously if you said you have boost it should.... If the wastegate and hose look fine there, trace the hose the whole way behind your firewall, and on the back engine compartment to the drivers side. There should be a series of hoses there and there will be a some T fittings there. Check the entire hose from wastegate to these T fittings. There could be a leak there. Another problem that I just dealt with this week is the boot for your MAF (from turbo to airbox) may be getting gummy from oil. Check to make sure the boot is secure on the turbo side and free of gummy-ness and cracks.. just happened to me on a TT








That's all I have to offer.... Good luck!


----------

